# Jericho the Mustang



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Looking forward to hearing about your adventures with Jericho. Don't forget to get some pix to post, too!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

This morning Jericho had a bit of a 'tude at feeding time. He shook his head, and tested me. Long story short, I didn't let him approach until he stood still and politely. 

After breakfast, I went ahead and put a halter on him. He had some flies, and I needed them off. I don't have a secure post to tie him, so usually I just hold the lead with enough slack to not apply pressure but not enough that, if he wanted to kick I couldn't pull his nose to me to prevent issues. He groomed nicely, but he still gives me issues on picking up his feet. Any advise is welcome in this regard. 

After that we worked on desensitizing him to the flag. Like any training implement, he should respect it but not be super spooky at it. He did well until a deer walked through the neighboring pasture, where his focus was off of me and onto the deer. I shook the rope for him to back up to reset his attention. 

Tomorrow is my off day, I think I will play with hats and work on some movement, specifically stop/walk/trot. I don't have a round pen yet (getting our fence set up right now so he can come home first) but soon I'll be able to invest in it.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Subbing!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

kewpalace said:


> Looking forward to hearing about your adventures with Jericho. Don't forget to get some pix to post, too!


 oh yes I have TONNES

2nd picture is his kill lot pic. I still can't get some of that dang sticky off of him. 3rd is my profile picture. Sorry if they're oriented wrong, I don't know how to fix it. ?


----------



## Follow (Mar 4, 2014)

He's beautiful! 
I find with a mature horse the easiest way to get them to pick up their hoof is to tie a rope around their leg/pastern and practice having them lift it up. It keeps you from being in their space until they realize what you are asking. It also allows them to shift their weight to where they are comfortable.

It's gentle, safe, and allows you to hold a hoof up for an extended time while praising. 

It's also a short term. It's great for when you might feel intimidated by the horse. It's worked quite well for a few horses that I got as adults with zero training. This can be practiced anywhere but I would recommend a round pen or a smaller area to work in. Don't use a long lasso/rope if you're not used to using one. A lead rope is sufficient.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Follow said:


> He's beautiful!
> I find with a mature horse the easiest way to get them to pick up their hoof is to tie a rope around their leg/pastern and practice having them lift it up. It keeps you from being in their space until they realize what you are asking. It also allows them to shift their weight to where they are comfortable.
> 
> It's gentle, safe, and allows you to hold a hoof up for an extended time while praising.
> ...


 thanks for the info! I have a ton of soft thick rope, so I could give it a try in the AM. Should I use a slipknot or what knot would you suggesr?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

He is a handsome boy, for sure! Agree with the rope around the leg. I've done that with two of my horses and it works well. I used Richard Winters' Ring Rope (would post the link but work blocks his site as "sports", LOL). But any soft rope would work. Good luck and I'll look forward to hearing of your progress with Jericho.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Today Jericho and I worked on desensitization and picking up feet. I had forgotten my rope to bring out and didn't want to use the one attached to his halter. Still, I was able to get all feet. What I did was apply verbal pressure instead of physical pressure by saying "up". Won't lie, I saw it on someone elses thread. He moved away from me on that command but he quickly got what I was asking for. I had my hand on his shoulder, and when he stopped, I put my hand down to his hoof and he gave it up. 

When I brought out the grooming supplies he spooked at the rubber hand scrubby thing that came with the kit. Previously, I had always slid my hand in it. Today I had a blister on my dominant hand so I was just using one side. Perfect opportunity for desensitizing!! And he got a good rub. After that I brushed him out and he let me give him a kiss. 

It was a bit windy so I figured today wouldn't be a bad follow up day to see what he remembered from our last session. I started from the very beginning and worked my way down his body. Once I had done both sides I worked on crossing over his body and his blind spots. He was still startled by it when the wind picked up but when he stood still and didn't move his feet I immediately put the flag end on the ground to give him some release. I lead him around the pasture and worked on making sure he wasn't on top of me. He did great. 

I am ordering a few things from state line tack soon, i just bid on a western saddle on ebay, and if that doesn't work out, I'm going to a saddlery on friday. I think thursday or friday I may work with the english saddle I already have to see if I can get him to be okay with it on his back. I just need to figure the right girth size so I can attempt to completely put it on. :/ oh lawd horses are expensive... But I would rather be spending this money on him than just about anything else.

I also want a longer lounge rope, maybe 20 feet, so I can feel more confident and be safer asking for him to transition to a trot and eventually a canter. I also noticed tonight because of my blister burning my fly spray is leaking :sadface: so I will need to order another one of those and some thrushbuster for when I'll need ithat (it's a matter of time, might as well be prepared). I'm also ordering more wound spray, which is amazing stuff I used it when he first arrived with some scars from the pen. I would be happy to let you know the brands of these things I use because they work very well for me, but I don't want to upset any mods by listing them here.

All in all a very successful day. 

Obligatory picture of Jericho as I was coming out to give him grain after the lesson, and him eating his hay. I'll have to have someone join me sometime so I can get pictures of us in action.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Jericho was SO GOOD today!!! After he let me pick up all four hooves, was chill to the flag, I threw a new curve ball his way. I am currently looking for a western saddle but still have my english saddle from when I rode when I was younger. I first presented the saddle pad, both sides. It didn't take long for him to accept it, and then I put it on his back and took it off, back and forth, pressure release. Then, with the pad on his back, we approached the saddle. He sniffed, blew out, and then chewed. I picked it up and rubbed it on both sides of his back, then slowly moved to putting it on him. No fuss, no upset. We did it both sides. Now, all I need is a girth!!!

We then walked around the pasture sniffing things and watching the lot behind the pasture. I then found a golden spot for scratches and spent a good ten minutes giving him some love. 

I am blessed. He's a fabulous horse.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

At least I can sleep tonight...


Riding out hurricane Harvey was intense for me, even though I didn't get the brunt of it. Many people lost their homes and loved ones and this chaos is still raging through the area. 

Many of you wonderful people stuck by me while I fretted... And I can't thank the horseforum enough for the kind words and encouragement through this ordeal. I believe we got 19 inches of rain here. When we moved here 4 months ago, our pond was nearly full and full of life. Because of the lack of rain, we lost about 5 feet plus. That all changed with hurricane Harvey.

I learned a lot from this experience. Mainly that Jericho isn't a mean horse. I never really suspected he was abused or anything... He was just an alpha type horse that needed to respect you for any type of relationship to work between us. I feel like we both mutually respected each other for the kindness we showed each other.

When I first got Jericho, if I put his hay in the pen he would throw a fit. If I thought like a horse, I got it. He had poor vision in the small enclosure of the shed and his visability kept him alive when he was wild. During the brunt of the storm, he had no fit, and seemed to understand I was only trying to help him keep dry and keep him safe.

I wanted to cry after the first day. His pasture was easily under 1-2 inches of water. He was stuck in his shelter, hunkering down. When I moved away a safe distance he turned around, but kept eating.

If I could do it all again I would put shavings in that shed to make sure he stayed dry.

He knew I was good to bring him food. I made sure of it. It wasn't an option... Though I did wait for a lull. On the second day I went over and gave him a flake during a dry spell on a high part of the pasture, so he could eat and view. As the wind and rain picked up, we both retreated to our perspective shelter.

Finally today, we had no rain. We argued over him picking up his feet so I could treat for thrush. It was nearly useless because his pasture is still muddy. 

I have tomorrow off and plan on hand grazing him around a bit and spending more time with him.

All of this reminded me of Jimi... My first horse. With Jimi, he was an OTTBX that liked to take off with me but would always stop at the gate. I let my fear control me, and it wasn't until after his injury did I decide that, when he got better, I would ride out his stride. That day never came.

Jericho is different. I won't let my fears define me. I won't let them stop me. I will grab them by the horns and ride it out. I need to... For myself and for Jericho.

I love him so.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Nothing quite makes your heart stop than when you walk up to the pasture and don't see your horse.

I yelled "Big Boy!! Where are you? And walked into the pasture. 

And nothing quite warms your heart like a whinny in response and your handsome fella come perusing from behind the shelter right on up to you. 

When I came back to the pasture with his hay he turned his butt to me... But I still carry my mustang flag with me so I shook it and he ran a few strides before turning around. I left him be while he left me be to fluff his hay and slowly back away so he could munch.

Jericho is doing good. Unfortunately I just got promoted at work, and with labor day swiftly coming, I am doing 10 hour shifts all weekend. With an hour commute for the next few weeks, it has caused feeding time to be off from what it used to be. I am giving him his hay pretty late in the evening. I hate this... But there is still some forage in the pasture for him to graze on until my schedule levels out. Sunday though, will be an amazing day, as I will get to spend with family and Jericho. 

I will be attempting to take him to the green pasture next to his and let him graze for a good hour. Last time I did this was right after Harvey, and my nerves and his were shot from the storm and I didn't want anything bad to happen. The reason I can't let him over there is my man clipped the electrical line to get out of more work. I wish he would have waited and let me do the work he didn't want to do... But oh well.

I got some estimates for other people to put up our fence... He got offended and said "But I want to do it". Oh jeese... Men.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Jericho did well today. I took him through walk and trot, making sure to say what I wanted so he could understand what I was asking. He did a great job, and after I walked about the pasture with him following behind me. 

A small update, I couldn't do much because my dominant hand was attacked by wasps this morning.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Jericho is doing great. I am having a mentor come over tomorrow with a western saddle but yesterday he took the English saddle with not much fuss. Pressure/release. He has also chilled out a lot since the last time I posted. I may be actually gaining trust with him!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

My mentor came by today with a saddle and wanted to work with Jericho. I now know he is rideable, and she confirmed my anxiety on walking him over after the new fence was completed was me and not him. He transitioned walk/trot/canter well, with just a little fuss. She ended up feeling comfortable enough to ride him. She told me if I felt comfortable to do so, to try to get a few rides in before the end of October so that we could participate in a clinic she is hosting. I have a goal set for us and I think it's a great one.

She looked at his hooves and told me his frogs looked like he had been shod for quite some time before arriving with me. Also after riding him she told me that he should be easy to ride, just to take things slow. No problems with that on my end! I am excited for our future together.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Today, since my mentor had no problems trying out Jericho, I decided to try to sit on him. Jericho had no fuss. 

My horse is cool


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

We have had a difficult week last week at the farm. 

My sister passed last Monday night unexpectedly yet expectedly. She lost her battle with mental illness and addiction. It destroyed my ma and myself, as we had hoped for her to get a bit better before inviting her out. I wanted her to meet Jericho and Estrella... But now that will never be. 

It's interesting though how Wednesday Jericho decided to try to test me during feeding time. He knew I was emotionally weak and wanted to see if he could take advantage of the moment.

Awh heck no. He got corrected very quickly. He also got his hooves trimmed last week. My ferrier said his hooves look better and his behavior was also improving.

Saturday my mentor came by and I rode him around a bit. She was holding his feed pan and got really expressive with her arm movements and he spooked a bit. It ended up being just fine. He just took a few steps and settled a bit glaring at her and the feed pan. Silly boy. 

I need to be better at sacking him out. My next large purchase is going to be the round pen after my fence is built. The fence should be mostly finished this weekend!!! I am also going to a clinic at the end of October to work on groundwork. 

My mentor wants me to get a headstall bit and slobber straps and I am still struggling with doing that or going bitless. I have been debating getting both. I don't know. I don't think he needs a bit. When she bitted him he bent his neck in such a way and kept chewing on it. I guess I should buy both options and try them both out. 

Please hug your siblings and children extra tight and be sure to end every encounter with an I love you. You never know when you won't be able to say it again.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I've been reading along since you started this thread, but I thought I'd pop in and say how sorry I am that you lost your sister. It's so hard to understand why stuff like that happens. I'll be praying that you find peace over this. :hug: 

Jericho is a sweetie! He reminds me a lot f my sweet mustang boy <3


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> I've been reading along since you started this thread, but I thought I'd pop in and say how sorry I am that you lost your sister. It's so hard to understand why stuff like that happens. I'll be praying that you find peace over this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is turning out to be such an interesting guy! I am very blessed to have him for sure. He nickered at me this morning when I came to bring him his food... It's the little things. I can't wait for the day we fully trust each other. How long did it take you and your guy?

Also thank you for your sympathies. I am struggling with it honestly. She always encouraged my horse obsession...

I have to keep reminding myself one day at a time.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

My little guy was nickering for me about 2-3 weeks after I got him. It was sooooo sweet! He would do anything for me about 4-5 months after I got him. He learned to lay down and literally would have died for me if I had asked him to lol 
I could jump on him bareback in the pasture about 6-7 months after I got him. He was only 2, so it was just me sitting on him for a few minutes, but you could definitely feel the trust!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

EstrellaandJericho said:


> My sister passed last Monday night unexpectedly yet expectedly.


So sorry for your loss @EstrellaandJericho. I lost my sister in 2014 (seems like yesterday) after a quick/unexpected fight with cancer. She was my BFF as well as my sister and I miss her every day. Sending my condolences to you and your Mom. 



EstrellaandJericho said:


> My mentor wants me to get a headstall bit and slobber straps and I am still struggling with doing that or going bitless. I have been debating getting both. I don't know. I don't think he needs a bit. ... I guess I should buy both options and try them both out.


Why not do both? I don't remember what you said you will want to do with him, but even if you do some local shows, they may require he be in a bit (type of bit will depend on his age at time of showing & what kind of show it is). Also training him to a bit will be better for him in the long run, in case he needs to go to a new home for what ever reason. I train mine to go either bitless (hackamore) or in a bit. They will ride in either. So if anything happens to me (which I hope never will!), they will be able to function in what ever situation they end up in.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your sister and sending sympathy and hugs to you (((hugs))). 

Jericho certainly looks good, esp in the pic with your mentor.

Do you have any pics of him with your new saddle?


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

These were the pics I sent to the saddle maker to determine fit. He wouldn't stand still for a straight shot. I think it's not too bad honestly. He doesn't seem to have much issue with it at all. I have more of an issue with the stirrup weight. Hopefully I will get them replaced soon. Honestly think the headstall is more important


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

From what I can see while I am upright it looks good. LOL


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

You don't like the stirrups? I want some of those....

I'm so sorry about your sister. :-(


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

SilverMaple said:


> You don't like the stirrups? I want some of those....
> 
> I'm so sorry about your sister.


hey I will sell them to you as soon as I get replacements!!! They just don't match well with my saddle. I need brass or rawhide.

And thank you for your condolences.

Also here are the pics upright lol


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Rode Jericho today. We did well but I feel super dumb because the style of riding I was taught eons ago is different than the style of riding I'm being taught now. It could be the difference between riding English and western but honestly I think I was just taught wrong. Thankfully Jericho has been patient with me and is honestly a pretty **** solid horse. I can't believe a kill pen rescue is turning out to be an amazing mount. I can't wait for our relationship to flourish. 

No problems, other than me. The man took video and I was super grateful for it because looking back on it I am a terrible rider haha. Way too far forward in the saddle and my leg positioning is off. My saddle fits well but I need to make sure my weight doesn't go too far up so it doesn't become too difficult to handle. At 15.1 I think he is around 1200 pounds. Me and the saddle combined probably are at most 200 pounds. I think it's manageable... But eventually may want to look into alternatives. My mentor said it was made by a man with an ego. she may have been talking about the stirrups only but still... If I gain 20 pounds that's no good for Jericho. 

I am working on rein positioning and correctly using leg cues. My Christmas present to myself will be a 50ft diameter round pen so that I can give bridleless riding a go and focus on my seat. It is very important to me to be giving him good solid cues through my core and body over reins. I would prefer to get him out of a bit ASAP and into a bosal... But I agree with (both) of my more experienced mentors in thinking now while we are getting to know him a bit is best. 

When resting for a moment I was giving Jericho a scratch in his favorite place.. which just so happens to be his shoulder in an easy to reach spot when riding. She told me to use that when he is anxious as a way to soothe him and that it was good I have discovered that place on him.

Conversely, I realized after riding he has some fly spots on his belly I need to fix up with Bandixx. Tomorrow it will be added to my morning and evening routine. Thankfully it is not where the girth lies, but his comfort his Paramount. 

This week I have a goal of riding him 3 times.. even if it is for 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Yesterday, when I went to the pasture to feed Jericho, the pasture gate was wide open and the horse was nowhere to be found. The man had fed him the night before and had forgotten to latch the gate, and with the winds coming in with a cold front the gate swung open.

My heart sank. I grabbed his halter and started to search. 

It wasn't long before I found him. He had found a big patch of grass and was munching away. Just as I yelled "Big Boy!" He turned and began to trot to me. But then, it was like his mind turned to the green grass and he put his head down to eat. I approached him once to catch him and he trotted off a few feet before eating more grass. I approached him again and began to scratch his favorite spot, which gave him enough distraction for me to halter him. He was no problem to lead back to the pasture.

Silly boy!!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Jericho is home!! My worries on walking him over were unfounded. He even minded me when the neighbor horse was strutting about wanting his attention. I did mess up though. I let him graze for a while by himself and then tried to get him to come to the lean to so he could see where his water was and where I would give him grain. He came all the way but heard the neighbor horse upset he had left and got away from me. It was my fault, I saw his attention waver and I should have corrected him right then but he started to back up and turned, and took off. I showed him where the water is in his new pasture but he has no interest in that or grain because it isn't next to his new friend. I will need to keep an eye on that. 

His pasture mate comes home Wednesday!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Jericho is settling in nicely. No words- just pictures


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Subbing! He is a gorgeous boy


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you! I am blessed!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Jericho got a new friend today! Estrella came home. No drama, she clacked her teeth and now they are the best of friends. Here are some photos.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Really nice photos.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you Annadankev! Jericho and I (hopefully!!) Will be attending a clinic tomorrow with Cal Middleton. I'm going to see about bringing Estrella along as well just for exposure to new things. That, and I would hate to leave her alone. 

They are doing fabulous. Little girl needs some work with boundaries but it shouldn't be difficult to get that corrected once she's settled in. 

Excited for the next update!!!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Day one of clinic:

Clinic hasn't even started yet but it did for Jericho and I. After a few attempts from different people Cal graciously came over this evening to help us load. 

There were a lot of distractions for Jericho. One, he likes to attempt to escape by backing up, and two Estrella was hollering like a banshee the whole time. Cal stressed the importance of "halter breaking" horses correctly. And how do you do that? Have them start at the hind end.

I already feel like I am going to learn a lot at this clinic. Hopefully Jericho and I can learn so I can pass it to Estrella. She is on her own the next few days but she has already adjusted as well as she can. I brought her up to the lean to to have dinner with me and the man but she ended up just wandering off to do her own thing. 

I am a bottle of stress...hopefully I can open up and get over some fears. If not, at least I'm spending quality time with my horse and getting to know him better.

Anything to be a better horse person.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't stress, it will be fine. Probably better for Jericho to be with you on his own rather than having Estrella there at the trailer.

And the good news is: you need another horse. LOL 

Having three means you can take one and not leave one home alone.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

The clinic was productive today. We we're focusing on the importance of moving the hind end. My stirrups were too short and stupidly I decided to try to fix them in the saddle. 

I spooked Jericho with that, and he took off. I stayed in the saddle but it was still quite an ordeal.

Estrella was upset all day and followed my mom and boyfriend around while they were doing other things. Tomorrow, Jericho and her are reunited. 

I am exhausted, and day two starts at 8am tomorrow. More then.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Subbing! Can't believe such a gorgeous horse was in the kill pen! Lucky for him you bought him!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Subbing! Can't believe such a gorgeous horse was in the kill pen! Lucky for him you bought him!


 thank you! Let me assure you, I am the lucky one. He was a fabulous find. 

Jericho and I are happily home. I am relieved. I don't think I will go to another clinic. Estrella is happy to have her big brown boy home, as am I. I am ready to purchase a round pen and start working with him myself.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Jericho and Estrella had some visitors in their pasture today! The three remaining chickens wandered into the pasture. It was so funny watching the horses follow them, applying pressure to them and the birds moving away. Jericho had his nose to the ground following them as they did their little chicken run away.

I just let him be. I need to start dragging my butt out of bed in the morning. I love standing around while the horses are having breakfast. Coffee tastes so much better in the presence of horses. 

Estrella really lives up to her name, the little diva. She loves to come to the fence for attention. Jericho will stand back and watch. I try to call to him but he seldom approaches. It is funny to see the differences in personality between the two. 

I can't wait for my round pen. I don't think my end goal will be "chasing them around" more like trying to communicate. We both speak different languages. I can read about horse language and horse herd theory... I feel like it is a lot like reading about the Spanish language. You can read and understand words but until you practice it, you won't truly be able to speak it. I also feel like some techniques of trainers are trying to make a Spanish speaker learn English without really knowing the word in Spanish. 

Are horses people? No. They have a different culture... Different way of life. Its foreign to us. Doesn't mean we can't be accepted.. and vice versa. 

I hope no one takes this offensively, as I am just trying to tie some loose parallels on how I see horses. Food for thought. Thanks for reading


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

I got a few photos from the clinic.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Jericho is doing awesome. I'm waiting for a round pen to come into my life before I start working him again. Estrella is growing! She is down hill right now but her shoulders should catch up soon.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

I just got my Christmas present!!! My schedule is still crazy, I won't be able to really play in the new round pen until Wednesday but man I'm excited!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Jericho and Estrella are doing great. They have been allowed to be lazy horses over the winter. Jericho has a bit of a hay belly but honestly I'm not worried. I have been reading and watching trainers all winter to prep for this year. 

Today, I am getting 5 more corral panels, which should open me up to the perfect corral size. I am going to start Jericho over again, giving him 30 days of consistent work/riding. The plan is to start with the join up process (Month Roberts/Warwick) and continue on to desensitizing him (Warwick) with the mustang flag, plastic bag, and tarp. Once he is solid on those, we will graduate to re-saddle breaking him using an English saddle first. I'll snap two lunge lines and teach him to "drive" focusing on turning and relaxation. After that I will switch back to the western and get on him for the first time this year.

Even though he is "rideable" I don't think he was properly started, or maybe it's the mustang in him. I want to make it so hes relaxed and calm in all things before really riding him.

Once he is rideable I will continue working on riding and start Estrella on ground. I don't think this year I'll ride her. She is still growing furiously, but I do want to get her to join up, accepting a saddle, and to "drive" to put a good foundation on her. I will probably put 30 days on her and then work on "ponying" behind Jericho. 

All I'm waiting on is my lunge lines, Jerichos new bridle, and my panels before I start. Hopefully in the next few weeks we will get going.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Today Jericho and I worked on side-passing in tantem. Every time I work with him my admiration for him grows, and I feel like I am getting closer to knowing him as he is. I aligned my body perpendicular from him and started to walk crossing my legs. On one side, he did very well. On the other, he had trouble accepting me. Sometimes I think it's that one side of his brain wants to work with me and another is still untrusting of me. I wanted to work with the side that was untrusting. 

He is a sensitive fellow. Where Estrella doesn't spook at all at the mustang flag, he reacts to it. Even after working on desensitizing him with it. All I have to do is push with my... Presence? I don't know how to describe it... 

I guess you can't describe It.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

I started working with the horses now that the weather has settled. They are both doing great, but Estrella is terribly itchy. Sunday will be bath day for both horses and dogs at my house. For now I am treating her itchy spots with Bandixx.

I just ordered a bunch of supplements for hair and hoof, a long with some feed through fly repellent. The plan is to have the vet out soon for updating vaccines and to check out Estrellas coat, a long with a worm test to figure out deworming treatments.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Sounds like you're doing really great! Good job on the work you're doing with Jericho; you guys sound so awesome together!


----------

